# Apache NTLM Authentifizierung mit Active Directory 2008



## Suursjoghurtli (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Community

Ausgangslage:
Wir besitzten einen Linux Webserver auf welchem mit Apache eine Intranet Page gehostet und betrieben wird.

Auf dem Webserver wurde eine Apache Extension  mod_auth_ntlm  eingerichtet, welche es den Benutzern der Intranet Website ermöglicht mit Hilfe ihrer Windows Authentifierzungsdaten direkt an der Website angemeldet zu werden und dementsprechend Inhalte angezeigt bekommen.

Die Benutzer arbeiten dabei auf einer Windows Active Directory 2003 Umgebung.

Problemstellung: Der Kunde möchte nun sein Active Directory Umgebung auf 2008 migrieren und dabei wissen, ob die Authentifierzung (Single Sing On) fürs Intranet noch funktioniert.

Tests: Wir haben jetzt bei uns eine AD 2008 Testumgebung eingerichtet. Leider funktioniert jedoch das SSO nicht mehr.

Frage: Hat sich jemand von euch bereits der selben Herausforderung gestellt und kann mir nützliche Informationen geben? Ist NTLM mit AD 2008 überhaupt noch möglich?

Leider gibt mir Google nicht viel Informationen dazu. Es scheint ausserdem, dass die Apache Erweiterung zur NTLM Authentifizierung relativ veraltet ist http://sourceforge.net/projects/modntlm/  > Letzte "Updates" aus dem Jahr 2004

Hat jemand Tips oder eine Idee für Alternativen?

Vielen Dank und Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------

